# Homemade/fridge smoker



## Norm70

well i took the plunge and made a big investment and bought a house. One of the things i have always wanted to do was make a homemade/fridge smoker. I have always had a store bought smoker, but would love to make one of my own. I don't think its that complicated and have thought of a way to to make it myself but i thought maybe someone in here would have a how to on this subject. Any help would be apreciated. Finally good bye to this %^&I$^ apartment life :beer:


----------



## MossyMO

Norm70
Congrats on the new pad !!!

I have made a couple of them. I found that with electric I was unable to get the heat high enough in the winter so I switched to propane. Then if I use that smoker in the summer I just put a few briquettes in the wood pan for my heat source.

Both smokers I have made I cut a large hole in the floor of the fridge and put the heat souce below the interior floor; where the fridges compressor was located. Doing this gives you more interior smoker room for more racks.

The heat source will need a vent on the bottom and for a chimney on my first smoker I made, I used a regular furnace chimney, that was too large and I had to obstruct the air flow through it with aluminum foil in the opening as I was losing too much heat.

On the 2nd smoker I made I use pvc pipe and painted it to match the smoker. I was unsure if the pvc would stand up well to temperatures as high as 225º to 250º, but I have had no problems.


----------



## FairwayCAL

I have actual plans on how to build one. If you want a copy of them email me and I can send them to ya.

I used a fridge too, but then I used an electric element from an electric smoker and I can get it up 300 degrees.

I also used big magnet advertisements to cover the breather holes. and Made my own flue too.

let me know.


----------



## FairwayCAL

When i moved not so long ago, my computer crashed and i lost the plans. Sorry to anyone who may have asked for them.


----------



## 6162rk

if anyone is looking for a free fridge to use for a smoker (this one is steel inside) give me a call or pm. located in central minnesota. 320-859-3120


----------



## Norm70

wish i lived in central mn. looking to make smoker #2


----------



## Riich

I've made about a dozen smokers to date, with wood. I won't use anything else. Here is a link I posted on the process: http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=41686


----------



## Riich

Here's a picture:


----------



## oden010

Hi everyone. I am new here. I have used barrel smokers in the past but if you are using more than one shelf they can be a bother. I was leaning towards making one from a refrigerator. My only concern is if they can handle 200 degrees with the plastic inside. Also how do they hold up to drilling for extra shelves. I smoke like 20 chickens at a time or maybe 5-6 racks of jerky. Any input would be great. Thanks


----------



## fowl_play

oden010 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new here. I have used barrel smokers in the past but if you are using more than one shelf they can be a bother. I was leaning towards making one from a refrigerator. My only concern is if they can handle 200 degrees with the plastic inside. Also how do they hold up to drilling for extra shelves. I smoke like 20 chickens at a time or maybe 5-6 racks of jerky. Any input would be great. Thanks


welcome to nodak oden, your question with the plastic on the inside, i would eaither take it all out and use metal, or atleast line the inside with some sheet metal,


----------



## 6162rk

oden or anyone else that is interested. i have a all steel fridge (inside steel also) to give away that could be made into a smoker. located in central minnesota. if interested call me at 320-815-0938.


----------



## oden010

Thanks I will call you Sunday afternoon. Oden010


----------

